# Uverons Iron Warriors.



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I have decided to start a new Plog, to mark the start of my new project! 

Last Month I picked up the new Forge-world book IA:13, and finaly finished the reading the Iron Warriors Omnibus. This brewed in my brain for a few weeks then I decided that I was going to start re-painting my Chaos Spacemarine army to form a Grand Company of the Iron Warriors. 

At this point the plan is quite simple.. 

By the end of 2015 I want at least 3000pts of Iron Warriors (and Traitor Guard) fully painted. 
I also want to have built a display board and have entered the 'Army's of Parade' competition. 

I have a few other goals, but we will see how that goes. 

Now from Jan 1st to the end of May my local GW store has a Escalation league running, so for the next 6 months I shall focus on painting up the army itself and then move on the display board.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Cultists*

So first up on the painting table was Cultists... 

I do plan on using these as a base for a Renegade List, but for now they will mob-up into a Cultists Blob.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Tanks! 

Following the Cultists, I moved onto to paint up a Chimera and a Rhino. 

I used weathering powders to make the tanks look a bit more, well weathered. I am very happy with both of them..


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

And Finaly, I have my Space Marines themselves...

Using the Iron Warriors conversion kits and a number of parts from my bits-box and other older unopened box's I was able to create 20 marines 










And then in a single nights painting I have been able to paint up the first 5 marines..










So next up will be a HQ choice to give me a full 'legal' army. 


Additional: Before I started this project I painted up a Raptor to see if I liked painting Iron warriors, I finished up the squad after the first unit of cultists.. 











I built using Khorne Berzerkers and Assault Marines. I used them allot back in 5th edition, but the advent of over-watch and the lack of lesser daemons for Icon based summoning has lowered the tactical value of these guys allot... which is why they had been unpainted for 3 years and as they will not see much Table time they will work well for the test models for the army.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Note: 

The Space Marines themselves are not fully based at the moment, I have ordered some of the new 32mm bases that I will be texturing and painting and then putting the Iron Warriors on... 
I like the idea of the extra space and I think it will make the army look just that bit better. (Though I do have a few slot-base models that I need to work out how this process will work, otherwise all the marines have just been supperglued on to the base so they Will/Should 'pop off')


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this is looking good, ill be following this with interest.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

It is always good to see new PLOGS turning up - You don't see many Iron Warrior armies about! Good luck going forward and you can be sure I will be following this one.

If you need any help or tips, just me know :good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

lovely chimera!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> lovely chimera!


Thanks! 

It was quite fun to paint, cannot wait to do more... I am fighting hard not just to keep painting tanks, but without waves and waves of cannon fodder I would not be a good Iron Warriors General. 

Its just a shame I have to pay for the mutants to have guns!..


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

These are looking sharp! I really dig the cultists. I'm usually lukewarm on cultists, but I think the mix of Marauder bits has worked out really well with the Iron Warriors colors to keep them from looking too "dirty viking-y" and like they still belong in the 41st millennium.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking good. I'm not sure if it's the lighting but they seem a bit dark/dingy, with not quite enough contrast.

If you're building new Iron Warriors, there's an eBay seller with a custom conversion kit which is pretty sweet. 

 Warriors of Iron conversion kit. 

I have one of these sets waiting in the wings for when I have more time.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> These are looking good. I'm not sure if it's the lighting but they seem a bit dark/dingy, with not quite enough contrast.


Yep, I am aware of the lighting issues, don't have a great set-up yet for quick photos. But when I have a few units finished I will take some much better photos. 

But as I am shooting for 'High Tabletop Quality' I am not that worried that the fine details don't show up that well....


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*[5] Captain Trakas*

Good evening

Well, its taken me a few days to get the next unit done. But I have been aiming for a hour a night (or well mornings as I have been working nights). But finally I have finished my first HQ choice.. as such may I present Captain Trakas of the 1st Company, 1st Battalion. 









The Model itself is magnetized so I will be able to switch out the the war-gear. But I decided to start with the Combi-Melta and Chainfist as it is more fitting the Iron Warriors. 









I painted the base separate from the rest of the model, which is something i will be doing for all my marines. Though I will not be doing so for my cultists, as well that's a little to-much work!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks stellar. Good muted effect on the metallics. Druther have the BBoS, myself, but... like you say, magnetized!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Druther have the BBoS, myself, but... like you say, magnetized!


Oh indeed, Iam saving that for the WarSmith, who also will be a Terminator Lord (I have two of the box's). So one set of arms will be kept 'as the box'. and the second will be used to round out the armory and give me options like the BBoS.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That looks really good - Nice toned down colors which gives him a cold steel look. Nice work!

Have you considered decals? I think the bare shoulder would be perfect for one of those, but I know that many shy away from the decals, for fear of ruining their models.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Have you considered decals? I think the bare shoulder would be perfect for one of those, but I know that many shy away from the decals, for fear of ruining their models.


Yes, I am thinking about it! Not quite sure what to put on their yet, but it is something I am thinking about.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Yes, I am thinking about it! Not quite sure what to put on their yet, but it is something I am thinking about.


The Iron Warriors logo is on the standard decal sheet that comes with any Chaos Space Marine box. Usually they show their emblem on one of their shoulders, to signal which legion they come from.

If you don't have any, I can send you some if you wish. I only use the Crimson Slaughter part of mine, so I have some spare you can use for shoulders if you want them


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> The Iron Warriors logo is on the standard decal sheet that comes with any Chaos Space Marine box. Usually they show their emblem on one of their shoulders, to signal which legion they come from.


Oh I have plenty of the decals, but I had sort of done the logo with the silver skull on the other shoulder.. But I agree it could look quite good!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice work :good:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Just Finished a Hellbrute from the Dark Vengeance Kit. Will post more when more awake, and better photos have been taken (which may be a few days...)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

You have absolutely nailed the weathering and hazard striping on the vehicles. Keep it up!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

alasdair said:


> You have absolutely nailed the weathering and hazard striping on the vehicles. Keep it up!


Thank you, working on some cutists at the moment and then its another production round. 

Iam trying to build my force in blocks of 3. 

One set of Cultists (6 to 8), One Tank/Big thing, One set of Space Marines (Including HQ's, Bikes Terminators, and the like) 

Should stop me getting bored, but keep the production rates up on the Cultists


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome work Uveron I tried Iron Warriors a while back and I could never get the weathering down. You sir have definitely done some superb work with it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

So its been a week or two, this is the season for not getting much done it appears. 

But I have just finished 6 more Cultists. (continuing with my painting plan of Cultists/Marines/Big Thing) 










So that gives me 22 fully painted and based Cultists, one with a flamer, one with a heavy stubber (so I could run them as one large blob, or two smaller units)..


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice Cultists! :good:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Like seeing the Cultists en masse. I like them being rather dull and muted. Makes them look rather dreary. 

Any chance of a run down of his you're doing the Hazard stripes and then keeping the stripes dull?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking good..keep it up


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy New Year!

Its the start of a new year and so far I have done very little painting, but we can blame hangovers for that.

But I was able to get up the Store today and get a few 750pt games in and get some photos of the Iron Warriors on the table.










So here we have the complete 750pt force*, as you can see I have been able to get the new 32mm bases on the Space Marines, and overall Iam very happy with the look of the whole force (*the Chaos Spawn needs a bit of a touch-up, and the Chimera is not in the current list) 

The first game of the night was against some raven guard, don't have many photos of the game itself but I have some of the set-up.










Story wise, Captain Trakas of the Iron Warriors has sent a scouting force to recover a artifact for the Warsmith. The Raven Guard arrived to give battle and scupper the plans of the forces of Chaos.










We were playing 'The Scouring' and I castled-up behind some defense lines and once the loyalists got close the marines engaged leaving the cultists to hold the objective. It was a fun game, which ended in a close victory with only 15 cultists left and my chaos lord. But a win is a win.



The next Game was against an elder player, following the victory against the Loyalists, Captain Trakas established a perimeter at the 'Dark Temple' but before he could recover what ever artifact he needed a detachment of Eldar set out to stop the Captains plans.











The Eldar player brought a Wraithknight, some dire avenges in a wave-serpent and a squad of guardians, the first two turns I targeted the Wraithknight with the whole army, and finally finished it off in assault (which was every unit I had apart from 5 marines)..












After that it was just a few turns of moping up the rest of the Eldar... but it was a fun game all the same and it could have gone a very different way.










I think the army looks very nice on the table, and I hope that as the year progresses I will get more fun games in.

I also have a blog, and this post + a few more pictures can be found here - An Iron Warriors Blog


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

It has been some time, since I updated this. 

I have been working too much, and spending too much time playing skyim, but anyway

This my current painting table, another few hours and another 5 marines will be finished. Then the Defiler.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Good Morning all. 

Well with a bit of a push last night i was able to mostly finish three units. 

Top of the list is the one I have a little more work to do on, is the defiler. 



















The other photos I took look bad and he does need some more earth shade wash, (and some weathering powders) but that will be in a week or so. 

After this I was able to get another 7 Cultists done!










Again these may need a slight earth shade touch up (ran out of it last night), but other wise this brings me to 30 painted Cultists!) 

And then finaly we have 5 more Chaos Space Marines, 










I will take some better photos of the defiler after its touch-ups.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The more I read a bout the Iron Warriors the more I want to start my own small IW force but always tell myself no because I don't want to add more to my plate.

However every time you always seem to make a new post forcing me to argue with !myself again. Beautiful work as always.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Your cultists are excellent. The mix of parts works really well. Nice job.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Very characterful and aesthetically unified. Well done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sly marbo has turned cultist? Oh no! Great work on these models Uveron.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Good Evening all, 

This weekend before an Apoc game I was able to take a photo of my whole force painted so far:









Haven't done any painting since this weekend, been assembling piles of marines.. Think I have now 3000'pts of assembled troops now. (Though only 1000'pts painted). Will try and take a photo of this soon..

But speaking of the Apoc Game I managed to get a Great picture of the start of the game ( was about 12000pts aside (thought Chaos started with a good 5000pts in reserve) .. And a few more photos can be found here: Linky Goodness


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Great to see your combined efforts in one shot - The army has a great coherent feel to it and the yellow/black markers really stand out.

We really should do more of those kind of shots...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> We really should do more of those kind of shots...


Thanks for the compliments, I have been trying to take a unified shot of the army each time I finish a Painting cycle. 

(My Paiting Cycle, is Large Model/Space Marines/Cultists. Just finished the 4th Cycle and will start the 5th after I have finished assembling my new purchases)


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a good way to break things up and keep motivated. The shots look really good, as does that game. Who won?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Who won?


As it was an Appoc Game, the best response to say is that everyone who had fun won.. 

But, it was a victory to the forces of Chaos. Mostly thanks to some 'random orders' that each player was given and would appear as per a reserve roll that made some crazy stuff happen. Such as.. 

- The Imperial Gaurd Player switching sides.. (and the Nurgle player also swiching) 
- On the turn my Cultists assaulted the Titan Khone blessed my army making all my Close Combat attacks S10 AP 1.. 

But yes..


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Uveron said:


> The Imperial Gaurd Player switching sides.. (and the Nurgle player also swiching)
> - On the turn my Cultists assaulted the Titan Khone blessed my army making all my Close Combat attacks S10 AP 1..


Brilliant stuff, I like the sound of that game!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking good! Though I hope you at least reserved that Spawn in case of Boon table results...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Looking good! Though I hope you at least reserved that Spawn in case of Boon table results...


No he was leading the advance of the Enslaved 'nids.. He took out an Elder Autarch and then died to some Bulgrins..


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool stuff! I like how you kept the IW looking like astartes, while showing they are clearly pissed off at their former employer.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matcap said:


> Cool stuff! I like how you kept the IW looking like astartes, while showing they are clearly pissed off at their former employer.


I like to think that my warband loots everything it can from the battle field.. So they end up with quite a bit of imperial kit. (that they repaint and set up for their own use)


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool theme!:good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Uveron said:


> No he was leading the advance of the Enslaved 'nids.. He took out an Elder Autarch and then died to some Bulgrins..


Well, a 30-point mini taking out an Autarch _has_ to be worthwhile, regardless of potential lost opportunity costs, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, a 30-point mini taking out an Autarch _has_ to be worthwhile, regardless of potential lost opportunity costs, as far as I'm concerned!


It was! It was the Perfect round, 8 Poisoned attacks.. (The Autarch had taken a wound to some shooting already, but I did manage to score 3 unsaved wounds!)


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well. 
That is 24 marines have been assembled in the last week (total of 50 Marines Built (10% Painted)) + 2 Spawn. 










which gives me the following units:


5 Havocs with Lascannons(4).
5 Havocs with Missle Lauchers(4)
2 Havocs with Heavy Bolters(2) (Will be getting another Dev-box at some point to bring the squad up to a full unit)
5 Chosen (who will have Meltas)
2 10 man CSM Squads with Aspiring Champions and 2 special Weapons[/
8 Man CSM / Zerker Squad with Banner and Asping Champion.
5 Man CSM Squad with Plasma Gun.

I plan on geting another Devastator Box, and a Chaos Marine box for another 4 Lascannon Havocs and to finish of the Heavy Bolter squad. and round out the other two small CSM units up to 10 men.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Update! 

Just finished two more spawns, and worked a bit on my old one.. so may I present my Trio of Spawn. 



















Photos do suck a bit... my room has some odd lighting during the day


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful models, Ive always liked the Iron Warriors, nd you've done a very good job with them.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey all, 

OK so after a few more nights of work I have my Havoc Squad, (well 3 Lascannons and 2 marines for my CSM Squad) 




















Next up I need to finish 5 more cultists. (Sadly, Time has been eaten by spending time sorting out new furiture for my house, As you may be able to tell from the backgrounds of some of the photos)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Looking good as always man - I really like the metallics you're getting out of it. A satisfying warm and heavy-looking steel. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep it coming! :good:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well: 

After deciding I did not want to paint today I broke out the glue and converted up my Renegade Command Squad. 












Still needs a bit of sandpaper, and green stuff before its sprayed and painted.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That command squad looks awesome, I love the space marauder vibe and the leader..... you got to be happy


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Grand Company Grand Plan!*

So I have been giving some thought to what my ‘final’ collection will look like. I am shooting for a good 10,000pt force. Now I have spent some time working on how it fits into the fluff for the Iron Warriors and I think I have manged that, based on A)- HH3- Extermination’s description of the Iron Warriors structure and the bits listed In the old Index Astartes I. (Which described them as ’ A tendency towards operating in multiples of three has been noted.”)

=
As such At the Head of my Grand Company I have: 
The Warsmith – A Daemon Prince (of a yet undecided god). 

He has an attached Council of Advisors, and Body guards that exist outside the structure of the Grand Company. (Well make up ‘his command’) 

Bellow the Warsmith we have the 3 Captains, each looking after a branch of the Grand Company. 

These ‘Banches’ are know as: 
-	The 1st Line Company – Made up of the Astartes
-	The 2nd Auxiliary Company – Made up of the Humans and Mutants 
-	The 3rd Armored Century – Made up of the war-machines and tanks of the Dark Mechanicum/Warpsmiths 

=

The 1st Line Company is led by the 1st Captain and his body guard of 5 Terminators (with Land Raider Transport). Below him are 3 Platoons of marines each lead by a lieutenant.

The 1st Platoon is composed of 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Terminators (with Land Raider Transport). 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	5 Havocs 
-	5 Havocs. 

The 2nd Platoon is composed of 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Chosen (with Rhino). 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	5 Havocs 
-	5 Havocs. 

The 3rd Platoon is composed of 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Marines (On bikes). 
-	10 Marines with Dreadclaw 
-	10 Marines with Dreadclaw
-	5 Raptors 
-	5 Raptors 

= 

The 2nd Auxiliary Company is led by the 2nd Captain and his body guard of Disciples. (With attached Chimera Transport) 

Below him are 3 Sections of Auxiliary’s each lead by a lieutenant. Also attached to his command is a core of Enforces to keep the Auxiliarys in line. 

The 1st Section is composed of 1 infantry platoon consisting of 3 squads of trained men. With 2 attached Chimera Transports

The 2nd section is composed of Mutants, Slaves and Workers... {For my collection I want a 50 strong unit, but in fluff is a very varied section. 

The 3rd Section is composed of 6 squads of Veterans and Grenadiers, they have an attachment of 2 Chimera Transports and 3 Valkyries 
=
Finally The 3rd Armored Century will be a lot more loosely organized but it will be led by the Chief Warpsmith and his cabal of tecnomancers and servants, and will have 3 sections to it. 
The 1st Section will be the Tank Core and will be composed on 6 Leman Russ Battle Tanks and 3 Vindicators/Preds 
The 2nd Section will be the Air Core and will be composed of 3 Hell Blades (and may be a bomber of some kind) 
The 3rd Section will be the ‘Experiments’- Daemon Engines, Hellbrutes and relic tanks. 

= 

So with all of that it builds this list of things I need to paint and collect: 

Deamon Prince x1
Council of Advisors- Dark Apostles x2 
Council of Advisors- Appoc formation ‘Thousand Sons War Coven’
Terminator lord x2 (One Painted, Need one other)
Terminators x 10 (5 Owned, Need 5 more) 
Land Raiders x 2 (1 Owned, Need 1 more)
CSM x 60 (10 Painted, 30 Owned, Need 10 more) 
Havocs x 20 (Owned 15, Need 5 more 
Chosen x 5 (Owned 10)
Rhinos x 5 (Owned 3, need two more) 
Bikes x5 (Need 5 more) 
Raptors x 10 (Owned 5 More, Need 5 more) 
Dead Claws x2 (Need 2 more) 
Renegade command Squad. (Owned) 
30 Renegade Troops (Painted 15, Owned 15) 
30 Mutants, 6 Spawn. (Painted 20 Mutants Owned 10+ More, Painted 3 spawn, Owned 1 spawn need 2 more) 
15 Chaos Sions (Need 15 Scions) 
15 Veterans (Own 15 {I think}) 
5x Chimerias (Painted 1, Need 4 more) 
3 x Valkyries (Need 3 more) 
Warpsmith x 1 (Need 1 more) 
Tanks of all sorts, collected as I feel like it! (Need *all* the tanks!)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I _like_ the sound of that. I can't help but think you need some tech-thralls for the warpsmith: arco-flagellants with their =I= iconography scratched off or servitors, all counting as cultists or something. And possibly some engiseers as squad leaders. I know it's a "battle-forging" little aside I've been considering for a Dark Mechanicus contingent, myself, for a while now...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> I _like_ the sound of that. I can't help but think you need some tech-thralls for the warpsmith: arco-flagellants with their =I= iconography scratched off or servitors, all counting as cultists or something. And possibly some engiseers as squad leaders. I know it's a "battle-forging" little aside I've been considering for a Dark Mechanicus contingent, myself, for a while now...


Yep, Iam mostly waiting to see what happens to these Addmech wispers. I may have another smaller renegade list, with a Heretek Magus heading up a section... could be good fun as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Uveron said:


> Yep, Iam mostly waiting to see what happens to these Addmech wispers. I may have another smaller renegade list, with a Heretek Magus heading up a section... could be good fun as well.


Of course, of course. Skitarii at long last?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Good Evening all. 

Pictures of all the Tanks... Just finished my 2nd Rhino and added weathering powders to the Walkers as well..


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work there, Uveron. The Defiler really makes me think of Dan Abnett's 'Stalk Tanks' from the Gaunt series, which is a very different look to how they normally come across!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice work there, Uveron. The Defiler really makes me think of Dan Abnett's 'Stalk Tanks' from the Gaunt series, which is a very different look to how they normally come across!


Thanks, it was what I was shooting for. Not-using the head or the Gun-Shield was a big step. The edition of the bones added some small detail to counter the loss of these items.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice collection of tanks you have there. You should be proud. :victory:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*I am on the Clock!*

I am on the Clock! 

Two weeks before an Appoc Game which I want to bring the whole of the 1st platoon too. 
On the to-do List we have the following: 
*Fully paint and base 5 marines. 
*Finish painting and base 5 other marines. 
*Assemble Paint and Base 4(5?) Terminators 
*Repair and re-Paint a Land raider 

All this in 10 maybe 9 nights, as next weekend I am on the 7 hour drive to South Texas for a wedding! 

Last night I started this task by targeting the repair on the Land raider. 

This is the Land Raider, half painted (badly) in the Blue and White colors of my other old army. It was this very tank that drove me to give up painting them… But this tank has had a hard year, need some TLC. 
I brought this Land raider the day the model was release back in 2000, Painted it up as a Looted transport for my Speed-Freak army of the day… then it was ‘stolen’ buy my 3.5 Deathguard army. Suffice to say It has had a fair amount of punishment done to it. So last year I stripped all the paint and smoothed out a lot of the damage… but it still wasn’t perfect. 












After a night of TLC, I used simple green and a scrubbing brush to lift a layer of paint.. Added some new parts to it to fix as few issues.. Re-built the lasscancons, and added some thin Plastic card to the most scraped up areas on the tank. Its not perfect but it should be able to cope with a spray of silver (I hope)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> All this in 10 maybe 9 nights, as next weekend I am on the 7 hour drive to South Texas for a wedding!


Ha. I thought you were UK Based considering your flag. (unless theres a South Texas, GB) Good luck with getting all that done. I doubt id ever be able to finish it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Ha. I thought you were UK Based considering your flag. (unless theres a South Texas, GB) Good luck with getting all that done. I doubt id ever be able to finish it.


Nope. I am British, but I have been living in Oklahoma for the last 5 years... (I married a Oklahoman, and I work in the Oil and Gas Industry so living state side was the better place to be)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Nope. I am British, but I have been living in Oklahoma for the last 5 years... (I married a Oklahoman, and I work in the Oil and Gas Industry so living state side was the better place to be)


With a job like that, you must get inspiration every day!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> With a job like that, you must get inspiration every day!



Oh when I was on rig, much so... in the office I have a great view, but 














Last Night I had a few beers and manged to get these guys built


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent plog excellent work, especially like the cultist leader with the chevrons on the coat lapels! Rep cannon firing one loading two........


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tonight's Update*

Did some Basecoats on the Landraider and 5 Marines (photoed with 5 more 1/2 painted guys)


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats some badd ass land raider reincarnation!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Making good progress!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Loving it! 

Any thoughts on the Wyvern/Hydra kit? It's a Renegade converters dream since the back is open and you can do whatever you want with the crew


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Any thoughts on the Wyvern/Hydra kit? It's a Renegade converters dream since the back is open and you can do whatever you want with the crew


Yes, its on the TO-Buy list. Well 2 of them are.. I have a Old Griffon Morter siting in a 'Simple Green' so it will be the base of a Self-Propelled bombardment group.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice stuff. I'm very glad to hear that you are bringing old school Iron Warriors back with the inclusion of Militarum armour pieces. They just fit the fluff way better than a standard marine or chaos warpsmithy exclusive list.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice stuff. I'm very glad to hear that you are bringing old school Iron Warriors back with the inclusion of Militarum armour pieces. They just fit the fluff way better than a standard marine or chaos warpsmithy exclusive list.


Oh yep, I also have the parts for a earth shaker emplacement, and 3 Russ's. But these will be manned by regular humans. Marines have better things to do than man the battery's. =)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Uveron said:


> Oh yep, I also have the parts for a earth shaker emplacement, and 3 Russ's. But these will be manned by regular humans. Marines have better things to do than man the battery's. =)


Like KILL the guys who man the batteries because... well, why not?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Oh yep, I also have the parts for a earth shaker emplacement, and 3 Russ's. But these will be manned by regular humans. Marines have better things to do than man the battery's. =)


Aha, that's what I was getting at . I noticed the Iron Warriors cultist in the C:CSM is painted up in orange prison garb. Which gave me the idea to have a prisoner renegade warband. Painted up in orange, as if the IW keeping track of them is much more important than camo from the enemy. However, the equipment will be painted silver, black with warning stripes as to clarify how expendable and exchangable the renegades are while working on the IW's equipment.

Reddit warhammer had a post a while ago of a Basalisk manned by a few guardsmen, and supervised by an WI space marine. He had it so that two were working while the Space Marine was smashing a third guardsmens head against the railing, blood dripping and all. It was one of the most memorable models I have ever seen, and inspired my slow grow IW army.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Aha, that's what I was getting at . I noticed the Iron Warriors cultist in the C:CSM is painted up in orange prison garb. Which gave me the idea to have a prisoner renegade warband. Painted up in orange, as if the IW keeping track of them is much more important than camo from the enemy. However, the equipment will be painted silver, black with warning stripes as to clarify how expendable and exchangable the renegades are while working on the IW's equipment.


Yes, I had been thinking about doing something like that but... I think I will have more of a 'Regular' force... More like the janissaries from the Siege of Castellax 


But anyway Another Good Night of Painting. 

Just need to add weathering powders to the Land-raider now.. (And maybe tidy up the Hazard stripe on the roof, noticed on the photos how uneaven it is.)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks great man. what weathering powders do you use?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

defiler is awsome


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> That looks great man. what weathering powders do you use?


Thanks! 

I have been using secret weapon miniatures pigments, METALLIC IRON and RUST RED, havent used it on the LR yet. May get that done tonight along with building bases for the Marines and Terminators.

And then tomorrow I leave for Texas until Monday.. which gives me Monday Night, Wednesday Night, and Thursday Night to finish of the 15 guys and the bases... (Tuesday and Friday I hope to be doing other things!) So 5 Marines and 5 Bases a Night.. Should be able to handle that.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well after a long drive to Texas and back I have final started to make some progress again. 

Sadly with the clock change last night I was unable to get everything I wanted done so I do feel myself falling behind a bit... Mostly thanks to all the rain the south of the US had yesterday, added an extra 1hour and 30 to my drive back from Texas... and it was a bit to damp to spray the bases and the terminators.. 

With about 1 more hour of work I should have these 10 CSM all done 










The bases for them are all made... just need to spray. 










But in good news when I got home from texas my Ultra-sonic Cleaner was waiting for me on the door step... Been running a few cycles and yes it does appear to be removing paint. Its not perfect but its beter than spending the whole night brushing the models.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

These are coming out great! You have the hazard stripe thing down a lot better than I do. My IW termies all have the hazard stripe on the right pouldron but it's not as consistent as I like. I strive to make my infantry uniform but damn, those stripes are difficult.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> These are coming out great! You have the hazard stripe thing down a lot better than I do.


When I paint up my Terminators this week I will try and take some photos of the steps I use and make some kinda tutorial on how I do it. 

Managed to get a little bit of work done last night - Bases are all done.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

So with an unexpected delay. 

(My Left eye has somehow been scratched, thus I spent most of yesterday at the eye clinic and when I got home my eyes were still all dilated, so fine painting wasn't a option) 

I decided to add some barricades and an Ammo Dump to my collection of fortifications. Something Every Good Iron Warrior collection needs plently off. 

I have droped the Terminators from my to-paint list. (at least to be done for the Appock Game). But will get the 10 marines and these Fortifications sorted.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

fancy barricades. i'm doing something similar


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> fancy barricades. i'm doing something similar


Using the Bike-Base made it very easy. And these will be for Barricades extras to upgrade fortifications with.. I have a converted Aegis Defence Line for.. well use as a Defence line. 

The plan will be able to put down 30" of ADL and then have the Barricades placed 6" back from the ADL creating a second line of defense for tanks and the like... and to allow for greater use of the Ammo Drop


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well... I think Iam ready for the Apoc game tommrow 


















will try and get better picks tommrow when in the daylight. 

(Its also apparent that I have basicly one eye at the moment, which had had an impact on the quality of my painting. Lets hope this doesn't last for that long)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking good. Always fun to see the Dark Vengeance Chosen minis next to the old metal special weapons blister pack minis. A good width and depth of CSM minis on display, there--especially including the Zerker aspects of the squad.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I really like the barricades. I may have to do this myself at some point. good luck on that Apoc game.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Really enjoying the blog, my friend!

I can't add much to what others have already praised, but - I find the fact your IWs are 'dirty' a refreshing change. I've seen quite a few IW armies where they are either gleaming and shiny, or have an oily look. I think the metal armour caked in dirt helps show the age of the IW...

Great work!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Uveron said:


> (Its also apparent that I have basicly one eye at the moment, which had had an impact on the quality of my painting. Lets hope this doesn't last for that long)


What's happened to your eye mate? Your models look great notwithstanding.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

You used the bulky skeletal chosen from the Dv box, awesome model!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> What's happened to your eye mate? Your models look great notwithstanding.


Thats a good question. Last weekend Something happend to my eye, just started hurting like.. Well yep. Then I started to lose a quality of sight. Went to the Doc's on Wendsday spent the day with them poking around, they think I have scratched my cornea... So they have given me a whole pile of drops to put in it.... But sadly at the moment each day that passes I lose more sight out of the eye, the ability to see fine detail from it has gone completely, so back to the docs on monday.. 

Its made painting very hard, which kinda annoys me.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah blast, that's no good. Good luck then, I hope that the medical system can fix it or at least give you something to improve it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks all for the positive comments! 



Mossy Toes said:


> A good width and depth of CSM minis on display, there--especially including the Zerker aspects of the squad.


All the multi-part CSM guys were build with a mix of Tatical, Devastator, Standard CSM and Zerkers and the IW upgrade pack to give me a huge depth of types of Armour and poses.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Ah blast, that's no good. Good luck then, I hope that the medical system can fix it or at least give you something to improve it.


I hope it improves once the scratch is healed, if not I need to find a good eye patch to paint with!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Combined Army Shots from Yesterdays Apoc Game!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Photos from The Appoc Game See Link for more Pics! 

And some of the Highlights: 























































==
And tile switching Crasyness starts




























== 
And the end of the game


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh, I like that Soulgrinder...filer...Brass Scorpion of Tzeentch... thing. I'm always pleased to see other people using the Necrosphinx kit to capacity.

How'd the actual game go for your forces?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Oooh, I like that Soulgrinder...filer...Brass Scorpion of Tzeentch... thing. I'm always pleased to see other people using the Necrosphinx kit to capacity.
> 
> How'd the actual game go for your forces?


The Soulgrider is a great conversion.. They guy used lots of Tomb Kig parts and kits for his Thousand Sons, You can see his Mulitators eating the Shadow Sword in one of the Pictures. and His Land Raider won the best painted model yesterday. 

The game itself was choas, we forgot about objectives... So it kinda was a draw, as we all slayed the same amount of warlords and supper Heavys, and becuse We had game tiles randomly moving.... Line Breaker got a bit silly! 

But it was close to 14,500 points of stuff on the table and we got though the game in less that 6 hours. Which is great, we are hoping that in October to try a 40k, 40K game!

Edit: I should also say that we only allow fully painted stuff in the games, which is why the 40K point game will be a big ask!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Im amazed you were able to finish the game so quickly. Usually when we play big games it will take us a weekend or so. at least it was fun right


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Im amazed you were able to finish the game so quickly. Usually when we play big games it will take us a weekend or so. at least it was fun right


We had a very strickt Time Table. 

=Quote from my orgaiser of the Appoc Game=
So here is the plan so far arrive at 1030. We start deployment at 11. The goodness and explanations of rules starts here so do not be here after 11 please!

Round one starts at 12 prompt. If you are not deployed by noon then you go into reserves.

First round is 1 hour per player turn
Second round is 45 mins per player turn
30 min Lunch break at 330
Then rounds 3-5 are 30 mins per player turn.
That puts us ending at 630.
==

But we forgot about that, and we did the first turn as 30mins per player turn!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

No Painting today, as waiting on eye to get better.. 

So started the assebly of my Traitor Guard. 

4 Morters, and the Advance Scout units. Still need to base finish Baseing... and some more 'Cammo' parts need to be added to the Scouts (the missing guns will be added after painting)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm. Mortars? I dropped all mine from my lists when my Psyker Battle Squads could no longer reduce enemies to Ld 2 for Pinning tests...

Hmm? Eye infection or something? Or black and blue after festivities at the pub?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Hmm. Mortars? I dropped all mine from my lists when my Psyker Battle Squads could no longer reduce enemies to Ld 2 for Pinning tests...


Eh, I had the spares and for a 50pt unit the extra template hits will be OK. Not expecting the world from them... and dont expect to use them outside of the specialty game when I have spare HS slots) 



Mossy Toes said:


> Hmm? Eye infection or something? Or black and blue after festivities at the pub?


Scrached my eye about a week ago, its on the way to getting better but painting is just a pain with one eye which doesn't focus right. Building models is allot easier.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Uveron said:


> Eh, I had the spares and for a 50pt unit the extra template hits will be OK. Not expecting the world from them... and dont expect to use them outside of the specialty game when I have spare HS slots)


Yeah, that many points is almost some sweet, sweet Wyvern-loving: how about twin-linked, shred, and an extra template on those mortars?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Yeah, that many points is almost some sweet, sweet Wyvern-loving: how about twin-linked, shred, and an extra template on those mortars?


well, the squad has 4 mortars, So they have the same number of templates... But yep the loss of Shred is not worth the loss in points. But Hide them in a Bastion or other Bunker and then you can shoot from an AV14 shelter... 

But at the end of the day its a Rule of cool thing for my collection. If I am going to build a good Iron Warriors Army I do need all the Barrage weapons I can get.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That Apocalypse game looked good. How many points did each player bring?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

DaisyDuke said:


> That Apocalypse game looked good. How many points did each player bring?


A mix of points, Just been informed we had 29400pts of stuff on the table... I brought 2500.. the Guard Player brought 6500


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

More Chaos Renegades assembled. (Working Nights always reduces my out-put) 










Also my wife got me a few presents for my birthday, I have two Forge Fiends now.. Just need a 3rd for the crazy appoch formation.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I solidly approve of more Chaos Guard out there, though I myself need to paint more than just the 10 minis I use as my minimum-sized cultist squad. Sigh--maybe after another 60-odd daemonic footsoldiers...


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice job really like the army they look really good I always struggle making the silver look right on iron warriors but yours all look solid.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally Finished my Land-Raider 

From This









To this


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

There's something to be said for the simplicity of the Iron Warriors color scheme.
That being; its simple but genuinely terrifying on the field.
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Uveron that looks good. I think you've thoughtfully addressed all the parts. It seems like something is missing though, but I'm but quite sure what. 

It might just be contrast. It doesn't look like anything there is really bright or dark. So my eye sees the silhouette quickly, but this makes it harder for my eye to separate the surface details.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> @Uveron It might just be contrast. It doesn't look like anything there is really bright or dark. So my eye sees the silhouette quickly, but this makes it harder for my eye to separate the surface details.


Hmm, I see what you mean. 

I don't think I can do anything to fix that on this tank. it is Destined to be my back up Land-Raider for Appoc games, but will think about that problem on the next one.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Grand Company Grand Plan! – Update 1*

Once again I have been giving some thought to what my ‘final’ collection will look like. I am shooting for a good 10,000pt force. Based on the new Daemon-Kin book, making a few changes to the plan. 

=
As such At the Head of my Grand Company I have: 
The Warsmith – A Daemon Prince (of a yet undecided god)… May run as a Counts As Bloodthirster. 

He has an attached Council of Advisors, and Body guards that exist outside the structure of the Grand Company. (Well make up ‘his command’) 

Bellow the Warsmith we have the 3 Captains, each looking after a branch of the Grand Company. 

These ‘Branches’ are known as: 
-	The 1st Line Company – Made up of the Astartes
-	The 2nd Auxiliary Company – Made up of the Humans and Mutants 
-	The 3rd Armored Century – Made up of the war-machines and tanks of the Dark Mechanicum/Warpsmiths 

=

The 1st Line Company is led by the 1st Captain and his body guard of 5 Terminators (with Land Raider Transport). Below him are 3 Platoons of marines each lead by a lieutenant.

The 1st Platoon is composed of 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Terminators (with Land Raider Transport). 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	5 Havocs 
-	5 Havocs. 

The 2nd Platoon is composed of 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Chosen (with Rhino). 
-	10 Marines with Rhino 
-	10 Marines with Rhino
-	5 Havocs 
-	5 Havocs. 

The 3rd Platoon is composed of (This Platoon is a loose Khornate Cult, and when it takes to battle Creatures of the Warp often join in) 
-	Lieutenant + 5 Chosen (with Rhino)
-	10 Marines with Rhino
-	10 Marines on bikes. (Broken into two Combat Squads of 5) 
-	5 Raptors 
-	5 Raptors 

= 

The 2nd Auxiliary Company is led by the 2nd Captain and his body guard of Disciples. (With attached Chimera Transport) 

Below him are 3 Sections of Auxiliary’s each lead by a lieutenant. Also attached to his command is a core of Enforces to keep the Auxiliarys in line. 

The 1st Section is composed of 1 infantry platoon consisting of 3 squads of trained men. With 2 attached Chimera Transports

The 2nd section is composed of Mutants, Slaves and Workers... {For my collection I want a 50 strong unit, but in fluff is a very varied section. 

The 3rd Section is composed of 6 squads of Veterans and Grenadiers, they have an attachment of 2 Chimera Transports and 3 Valkyries 
=
Finally The 3rd Armored Century will be a lot more loosely organized but it will be led by the Chief Warpsmith and his cabal of tecnomancers and servants, and will have 3 sections to it. 
The 1st Section will be the Tank Core and will be composed on 6 Leman Russ Battle Tanks and 3 Vindicators/Preds 
The 2nd Section will be the Air Core and will be composed of 3 Hell Blades (and may be a bomber of some kind), and a collection of transports including 2 Dread Claws. 
The 3rd Section will be the ‘Experiments’- Daemon Engines, Hellbrutes and relic tanks. 

= 

So with all of that it builds this list of things I need to paint and collect:
Deamon Prince x1
Council of Advisors- Dark Apostles x2
Council of Advisors- Appoc formation ‘Thousand Sons War Coven’
Terminator lord x2 (One Painted, Need one other)
Terminators x 10 (5 Owned, Need 5 more)
Land Raiders x 2 (1 Owned, Need 1 more)
CSM x 60 (20 Painted, 30 Owned, Need 10 more)
Havocs x 20 (5 Painted, Owned 10, Need 5 more)
Chosen x 10 (Owned 5, Need 5 more)
Rhinos x 7 (Owned 3, need four more)
Bikes x10 (Need 10 more)
Raptors x 10 (Owned 5 More, Need 5 more)
Dead Claws x3 (Need 3 more)
Renegade command Squad. (Owned)
30 Renegade Troops (Painted 15, Owned 15)
30 Mutants, 6 Spawn. (Painted 20 Mutants Owned 10+ More, Painted 3 spawn, Owned 1 spawn need 2 more)
15 Chaos Sions (Own 15)
15 Veterans (Own 15 {I think})
5x Chimerias (Painted 1, Owned 1, Need 3 more)
3 x Valkyries (Need 3 more)
Warpsmith x 1 (Need 1 more)
Tanks of all sorts, collected as I feel like it! (Need all the tanks!)
Khonate Demons… Lots of them!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This might be brief cause I am posting from my phone : but awesome fluff! Glad to see Im bot the only one that organizes my collections that way!

Keep it up! The stuff looks better each day, maybe get a group shot at some point too. 

Hope your eye is doing better, as well.


----------

